# AMR Rancho



## JohnBaisc (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello, So i applied at AMR PS division and have been on the waitlist for 7 months. Last week i got a phone call for an interview in rancho cucamonga. I had my interview and it went extremely well however im in the middle of my school semester and was woundering if rancho lets people work part time shifts? :unsure:


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 22, 2012)

JohnBaisc said:


> Hello, So i applied at AMR PS division and have been on the waitlist for 7 months. Last week i got a phone call for an interview in rancho cucamonga. I had my interview and it went extremely well however im in the middle of my school semester and was woundering if rancho lets people work part time shifts? :unsure:



AMR divisions will let you work part time. If you get a phone call offering you the job they will tell you if you are full time or part time. Even if you are part time your FTO period is normally a full time shift for a couple of weeks.


----------



## exodus (Feb 22, 2012)

Yup, you have to have a full time FTO shift, otherwise they won't offer you a job.  You can let jessica know though if she does offer you a job, and they may be able to get you on a shift on the opposite side of your school week.


----------



## JohnBaisc (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah okay. i was really hoping to get on with PS division. I have friends who currently work their now and they adise me not to accept the job in Rancho..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha. There are rumors of PS doing some interviews soon but I haven't heard anything confirmed. 

As for AMR get hired where ever you can. After 6 months of employment you can put in for a transfer of divisions. 

Each division has good things and bad things about them. So it's pretty much to each their own.


----------



## JohnBaisc (Feb 23, 2012)

True, commuting would be a killer seeing as how i live in PS! Thats what i heard from Theresa as well :/


----------



## JohnBaisc (Feb 23, 2012)

firefite said:


> Haha. There are rumors of PS doing some interviews soon but I haven't heard anything confirmed.
> 
> As for AMR get hired where ever you can. After 6 months of employment you can put in for a transfer of divisions.
> 
> Each division has good things and bad things about them. So it's pretty much to each their own.



Do you know if the waitlist for PS is exceptionally longer than most areas


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 23, 2012)

JohnBaisc said:


> Do you know if the waitlist for PS is exceptionally longer than most areas



I doubt it is longer then the others since PS is I believe the smallest division in RivCo and San Bernardino Co. 

But the fact that it is smaller means it takes longer due to smaller amount of employees needed.


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 24, 2012)

Im taking the EMT written exam at the rancho AMR on Monday...

Hopefully it goes good, idk what to expect.

Edit: Ive been really busy with school and noticed that I got my driving record print out like a month ago, I probably should get a newer copy.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Feb 24, 2012)

Their written exam is not hard at all. Just make sure you know a good amount on medical, trauma, peds, and yea pretty much it. It reminded me of my final in emt school but just a little easier. Good luck.


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 27, 2012)

firefite said:


> I doubt it is longer then the others since PS is I believe the smallest division in RivCo and San Bernardino Co.
> 
> But the fact that it is smaller means it takes longer due to smaller amount of employees needed.



Are you guys smaller than us? Geographically your area is huge, but I know we are substantially busier. How many units on per day? I've always been curious.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 27, 2012)

jgmedic said:


> Are you guys smaller than us? Geographically your area is huge, but I know we are substantially busier. How many units on per day? I've always been curious.



In a 24 hour day we normally have 16 ALS units and 3 BLS units.


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 27, 2012)

took the test this morning at Rancho AMR, I passed hopefully I get a call or hear from them.


----------



## bchasep (Feb 28, 2012)

its going to be awhile. I took the test and passed 4 weeks ago. They told me they should be getting openings and will interview around April/May.


----------



## yanikemt (Feb 28, 2012)

bchasep said:


> its going to be awhile. I took the test and passed 4 weeks ago. They told me they should be getting openings and will interview around April/May.



going on 11 months and dido on the "possible" openings April/May


----------



## gtucker (Feb 28, 2012)

I too applied in june and been waiting. I email jessica once a week. finally stopped getting.a  automated. response lol. I applied. for hemet, rancho ,riverside,  and redlands just waiting for somthing. i would like to work for hemet, ive gotten to know one of the suppervisors and couple of the crew and there really cool  and proffesional people. plus i live in cherry valley. good luck guys hang in there.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 28, 2012)

gtucker said:


> I too applied in june and been waiting. I email jessica once a week. finally stopped getting.a  automated. response lol. I applied. for hemet, rancho ,riverside,  and redlands just waiting for somthing. i would like to work for hemet, ive gotten to know one of the suppervisors and couple of the crew and there really cool  and proffesional people. plus i live in cherry valley. good luck guys hang in there.



Call the sup you know and see if he can put in a good word for you.


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 28, 2012)

Dang, that sucks... I guess I will be waiting for a while. Its weird my friend took the exam at Rancho about a month ago, they called him back 2 weeks later and he has an Interview in Redlands on March 8th. I guess he got lucky or something?

Ive been applying everywhere, and every time its the usual we will call you back or sorry we are not hiring at this time. I follow up with phone calls, emails, visits.

Nada :unsure:


----------



## jgmedic (Feb 29, 2012)

gtucker said:


> I too applied in june and been waiting. I email jessica once a week. finally stopped getting.a  automated. response lol. I applied. for hemet, rancho ,riverside,  and redlands just waiting for somthing. i would like to work for hemet, ive gotten to know one of the suppervisors and couple of the crew and there really cool  and proffesional people. plus i live in cherry valley. good luck guys hang in there.



yeah, we're pretty awesome


----------



## MotoMan (Mar 1, 2012)

I applied for the Rancho division last April, and just got a job offer today. I can't speak for the other divisions out here, but I know for Rancho it took a while for them to get down the list to me.


----------



## tylerkd07 (Mar 1, 2012)

MotoMan said:


> I applied for the Rancho division last April, and just got a job offer today. I can't speak for the other divisions out here, but I know for Rancho it took a while for them to get down the list to me.



Congratulations man :beerchug:


----------



## MotoMan (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 19, 2012)

I just got an email to come in and take the Emt test in Rancho. Can someone let me know what areas they cover geographically?


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 19, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I just got an email to come in and take the Emt test in Rancho. Can someone let me know what areas they cover geographically?



San Bernardino County from Chino Hills on the west, I believe to Fontana on the east, and north up past Devore.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Apr 19, 2012)

So I take it Redlands and Rancho divisions run into each other quite often?


----------



## jgmedic (Apr 19, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> So I take it Redlands and Rancho divisions run into each other quite often?



Yeah, probably, given the shared hospitals, esp. the specialty centers.


----------

